# Snake Identification...



## gata1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes another snake ID thread but Pretty much the title describes it found a snake in the garage shedding tonight just wondering what sort it is I live in Lismore NSW Far North Coast near Byron Bay (at a guess i would say its a diamond but im just a novice so would like a experienced opinon  ) sorry bout bad pics bad camera and taking a photo was pretty much a blind shot as it was behind some poles and timber.


----------



## python_boy (Apr 19, 2011)

id say coastal/diamond intergrade or mabey just a carpet python


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 19, 2011)

Not a Diamond, but a Coastal Carpet Python _Morelia spilota mcdowelli_


----------



## cement (Apr 19, 2011)

Coastal carpet.


----------



## bally (Apr 19, 2011)

carpet


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 19, 2011)

Intergrade


----------



## Tristan (Apr 19, 2011)

oh wow I'm getting better at these i thought coastal straight away


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like a coastal to me. I don't believe it is coastal/ diamond intergrade.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 19, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> Looks like a coastal to me. I don't believe it is coastal/ diamond intergrade.



It's in Lismore so it's not going to be an 'intergrade' anyway.


----------



## Riggsy (Apr 19, 2011)

Definately Coastal Carpet Python. No Diamond in that. Nice looking snake too!


----------



## noah07 (Apr 19, 2011)

its a coastal looks like mine....now i know the locale of mine .


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2011)

I may not count as I do not actually own a snake yet....however I have studied them in the bush for quite a few years. I reckon it looks like a coastal carpet(I read about them alot too)
Crystal


----------



## gata1 (Apr 19, 2011)

yer ok thanks i just have a coastal carpet ( do not know what locality ) but just does not look like anything like that one dont know if its the pics or im just totally wrong but thanks I did save a little one once in some bird netting over some fruit tress next door and released in the shed as there are alot of rodents and was better pic but having alot of trouble uploading it but everyones saying its a coastal and yous have more exprerience then me so ill beileve yous 



Riggsy said:


> Definately Coastal Carpet Python. No Diamond in that. Nice looking snake too!


 
And yes is a vey nice looking snake see it nearly every single time i go into the shed curled up in a box or somwhere i see it and think hmm i wish i bought you off somone would look great in my tank  (also first snake to actually see shedding) and was so amazed by how wierd they look see sort of two skins one under another  but amazing none the less.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 19, 2011)

Well the species if obviously Morelia Spilota, carpet python. Whey can't we just leave it at that, no one cares about the subspecies


----------



## gata1 (Apr 19, 2011)

does not really matter was just curios thats all as am interested in this sort of thing.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 19, 2011)

noah07 said:


> its a coastal looks like mine....now i know the locale of mine .


 
No you don't. Coastals are highly variable in all localities, and being captive stock it's likely breed from multiple generations of crossing localities.


----------



## Australis (Apr 19, 2011)

....


----------



## Wookie (Apr 19, 2011)

Coastal carpet. Dunno where the intergrade came from. Doesn't look like it has any diamond in it to me.


----------



## python_boy (Apr 19, 2011)

i was looking at the second pic when i said that and i had not enlarged the pic


----------

